# I have some opinions and I think you should too.........



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 28, 2010)

I read all these threads where every body seems to know sooo much and every body thinks they are rite. So this thread is to air it out.
1st
Parker makes the best bow on the market. It is the toughest, most consistant bow out there. Period! From limb tip to limb tip there is nothing out there that can compare. 1st the cam.5 is the most forgiving of change than any other cam technology out there. If you get string or cable stretch you very seldom see a difference in point of aim and point of impact. Not true with binary cam bows, and REALLY  not true for single cams. 2nd The limbs are know through the industry as the toughest out there. The design eliminates hot spots. When at full draw the limbs have the same amount of tourqe from pocket to cam. There are fewer limb failures with Hoyt than any other bow brand. Ask any shop that carries several brands. 3rd Hoyt has the best limb pocket design. Any thing that fits together has a tolerance. The only way to adjust out tolerance is to put it in a vise. Parker's limb pockets are in essence a vise. Once locked down, even if impacted they do not change. All other bows if the limb is bumbed the opposite way of the cable guard tourqe will cause the bow to miss way to the left or right depending on the right hand or left hand draw. 4th The bridged risor is the stiffest on the market. At full draw all risor collapse to the arrow rest side of the risor. The tec risor does this less than any standard center cut risor out there. The shoot through design of the tournament bows flex even less. And now with the Carbon Matrix,Parker has the stiffest risor in the industry period.
Other bow companies make good stuff but over all from tip to tip, the Parker bow is simply better.
I shoot Rage broadheads. They do not open in flight. They do not fail to open. They do not limit penetration. All broadheads are lethal when put in the lungs. Just because you either do not know how to tune a bow or feel it is not important, do not make bad shots, use cheap arrows, or try to shoot animals with a bow that is untuned then blame it on the braodhead. How about learning what causes penetration and get your bow tuned. I have killed 40 animals with Rage in 4 years. I have passed through everything, even with what some of you high and mighties would call a unethical shot. All dead, all RAGE!
Cheap arrows are not just as good! I shoot arrows that cost more than 30-40 dollars a dozen. Your redhead arrows might be part of your lack of pnentration and accuracy. These bargian arrows have inconsistant spines, varied weights from arrow to arrow. I have cut one of the bargian arrows into one inch segaments and micro'd the wall thickness and it would vary from inch to inch. I do not buy Carbon Express because they are made in Korea. I stopped buying Gold Tip because they are made in Mexico. I buy Easton cause at least most of them are made in the USA. Do your self a favor. Buy some decent arrows and get in the game.
If your release does not say "Tru Ball" or "Scott" on it, you need to change.
Bow companies and pro shops are not greedy. They are in business to make money! If you want big box non-service, and hassle to save ten bucks, have at it. I would rather build a relationship with a real shop. Pay a little more and get real customer service. And best of all talk to someone who know what they are talking about. 
"Good enough for a hunting bow" is a staement by a person too lazy to get it right.
I have shot more broadheads, owned and shot more bows than nearly every body on here. If you have a bow chances are I can make it better than you have it right now. Plus 2/3 of the people that read this are shooting a draw lenght too long. If you are 5' 10" tall, you DO NOT shoot a 29 - 30" draw lenght. However none of this matters at all. The best equipment in the world is the equipment YOU can get consistant, repeatable results with. It does not matter one bit what me or anyone else thinks. However like most things in life, you can learn a lot by listening to those with more experience. Take what you can use, forget the rest. Good luck this year everybody!!!


----------



## Roger T (Aug 28, 2010)

amen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 28, 2010)

That was some info!


----------



## palmettoswamp (Aug 28, 2010)

So how long have you been shooting FOBS?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 28, 2010)

Scott, Easton, Rage...AMEN!


----------



## silentsteps (Aug 29, 2010)

You sound like someone I know and probably everyone else also knows you, I belive his name was... Mr.Knows everything,better than everyone else,the best Pro,Best hunter,my stuff is better than yours,Hoyts the best cause I shoot it,Rage is also the best cause thats what I use,THE BEST AT EVERYTHING....,give us a break man, all those are YOUR opinions,We got a brain, dont try to cram your ''beliefs'' down our throats


----------



## storeman (Aug 29, 2010)

I need to come to your shop to get my Matthews set up. My wal-mart carbon express aluminum arrows with 125 gr. 4 blade muzzys are shooting to the left.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 29, 2010)

*Yup*



silentsteps said:


> You sound like someone I know and probably everyone else also knows you, I belive his name was... Mr.Knows everything,better than everyone else,the best Pro,Best hunter,my stuff is better than yours,Hoyts the best cause I shoot it,Rage is also the best cause thats what I use,THE BEST AT EVERYTHING....,give us a break man, all those are YOUR opinions,We got a brain, dont try to cram your ''beliefs'' down our throats



You are absolutely correct. That was kinda the point. My sarcasm was not picked up on you I guess. Read the last part agian. I was kinda making fun of the exact people you are talking about.


----------



## silentsteps (Aug 29, 2010)

well pardon me but I did not sense any sarcasm...so sorry for the confusion...good luck to everyone


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 29, 2010)

PSE is better


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 29, 2010)

*Now thats the spirit!!!*



southGAlefty said:


> PSE is better



Kinda what I was hoping for!


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 29, 2010)

I know the OP and you can bet it was sarcasm, yes he shoots a hoyt and rage broad heads, but he helped me with my PSE and Muzzy heads last year and never said a bad word about them.


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 29, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> PSE is better



He knows that, just has to much pride to admit it


----------



## G Duck (Aug 29, 2010)

What if Im 6-1, but have big ears?

The season better get here fast!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 29, 2010)

you left out carter, and stans!


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm 5'8" an shoot 28.5"....


An I hate Rage! I'd rather shoot a Bludgeon point an I'd prolly get the same penetration!

Oh an Hoyt?...don't get me started. 


You an I would never get along BIG!(lol good post bro!)


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 29, 2010)

hey xj, are you working this upcoming weekend?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 29, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Plus 2/3 of the people that read this are shooting a draw lenght too long. If you are 5' 10" tall, you DO NOT shoot a 29 - 30" draw lenght.



Good post !!!! You hit the nail on the head right here. I'm always amazed at the folks on here that are buying or selling bows with 29-30" draw lengths. I'm 6 ft. tall with these long skinny arms and I shoot a 28" draw length.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a new expert born in cyber space every second!  

I didn't read the sarcasm either.  Sounded like a very arrogant post to me.  Glad you clarified it for us.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 29, 2010)

Good post

The most deadly equipment out there is whatever I happen to have on me at the time!

Right now, Alley (28" and I'm 6'), Beman, rage, blazer, TruFire.  Nothing has changed for over 6 years.  I know my equipment and what I can do with it!  I also know what I can't do with it (even more important)

I'm glad I got you on my team


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 29, 2010)

Good post! I new it was sarcastic from some of your other post. I'm 5'8" and shoot a 27" draw. In the past I've had a "few" shops sell me a bow that was 29-31". I was young and didn't know any better. I'm not sure at this point whether they new any better either. I did manage to hit the target and kill a few deer but I think this is the one single thing that make archers less efficient than they could be!


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 29, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> hey xj, are you working this upcoming weekend?




Yes sir all weekend.


----------



## G5guy23 (Aug 29, 2010)

your right about draw length i'm 6'3 and pulling 28.5,but i'm fed up to my ears with this "fanboy"stuff.Come on sept.11 !!!!!


----------



## 08gt500 (Aug 29, 2010)

*good post*

And he was being sarcastic about the draw length too...you can be 5'10" and have a 29" draw and it be correct just as much as someone  can be 6'2" and have a 28" draw and another person the same height have a 31" draw..That was the purpose of the post its an opinion that means nothing . BTW ..I am 5'10" and I do shoot a 29" draw measured by Travis turner years ago I'm pretty sure he knows a little about bow fit....my son is 6'2" he measures 29" too....its not all about your height folks.....


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep, some of those gorilla armed MMA fighters have trouble with a 31!


----------



## tony32 (Aug 29, 2010)

all in fun bigrnyrs but you hit the nail on the head love my hoyt, but come to think of it pse is pretty good to , i kinda like the new mathews also dang im so confused...lol


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 29, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> PSE is better



Yeah he knows, just won't admit it.....
He was being sarcastic, but he does know his way around a bow better than most, I'll give him that. And between myself, him, and pasinthrough, we are gonna spank some contest butt....


----------



## G Duck (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess I need to find a pro and measure my DL.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 29, 2010)

Theeer ar 18 speling and gramatikal arrors in the originel post.

Yor englash teecher wood hav a kow.............


----------



## trx125 (Aug 29, 2010)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Theeer ar 18 speling and gramatikal arrors in the originel post.
> 
> Yor englash teecher wood hav a kow.............



wellatleastheusedmostlyproperpuncuationandcaptialization!


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh I jumped on the Rage bandwagon yesterday too...


----------



## trx125 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, Almost Forgot Athens Is By Far The Best Shooting Bow I Have EVER SHot!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 29, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah he knows, just won't admit it.....
> He was being sarcastic, but he does know his way around a bow better than most, I'll give him that. And between myself, him, and pasinthrough, we are gonna spank some contest butt....


 

You know it big guy!

Hung another set over two loaded white oaks yesterday.  In the same tree where 5 were taken 2 years ago, the last time these oaks made.  It could be a break out year!  Last year with a new born I still managed to take 2 - 9 points and 6 does!


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am 5'10 and shoot a 28 draw but my brother in law is 5'7 and shoots a 29.5


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 29, 2010)

Spelling is not my strong point, no arguement there!


----------



## burkehunter (Aug 29, 2010)

You gave me Mexican arrows! lol  you sure know your stuff so if you say it I'm listening.


----------



## chad smith (Aug 29, 2010)

well i agree with you on some things but you have to look at it this way, alot of people want to have the best and shoot the best but cant afford the best, they just shoot and do with what they get, rather it be the regular wal-mart off the wall broad heads or rage,, me on the other hand, i shoot a mission x4 made by mathews, i cant afford a new mathews, i dont have 800.00 to just drop on a bare bow and then spend the money on some spot hogs sights and a dropaway,, but i can say i bet i can shoot with the best of you hoyt men,, i shoot a 28inch draw and am 6ft tall, at 64lbs, i shoot beman ics cammo 400s and 100gr rage 2 blade broadheads ,with a cobra drop away and extreme 3 .010 sights,with my setup i shoot 3d competition and hunt biggame,,, for competition i shoot easton fatboy 500s with a 7.1gpi (grain per inch) i also know my stuff... just venting here!!!!i feel much better


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 29, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> However none of this matters at all. The best equipment in the world is the equipment YOU can get consistant, repeatable results with. It does not matter one bit what me or anyone else thinks. However like most things in life, you can learn a lot by listening to those with more experience. Take what you can use, forget the rest. Good luck this year everybody!!!



Great post! I learned a long time ago on here that I don't know nothing about bowhunting. So I quit giving advice unless I get PM'ed for it. I do however enjoy reading some of the advice handed out by the experts here.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 29, 2010)

*ummm, I guess I did!*



burkehunter said:


> You gave me Mexican arrows! lol  you sure know your stuff so if you say it I'm listening.



However several of those arrows have seen the inside of many animals and have experience on thier side. I hope you bloody them up for several years to come. 

I hope every body realizes that the opinions in the above post are my REAL opinions. This is what I think. However they are neither right or wrong, they are just that, my opinions. Albeit, educated ones. However my point is, what ever you have, regardless of price or popularity, get good with it. If you like it, don't change it unless you have a real reason. If you don't, there are people out there that have tried and retried everything. Get someone to help If you value thier opinion. I have killed animals with just about every broadhead on the market. I know what makes an arrow do it's job. I just choose the Rage. I know that it boils down to putting it in the pump house. I thought this would be fun to do and it has been. Every body give me what you got. I hope every body out there has a successful, and most of all, safe hunting season. 
Oh and by the way GO DAWGS! GATA


----------



## C Cape (Aug 29, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Plus 2/3 of the people that read this are shooting a draw lenght too long. If you are 5' 10" tall, you DO NOT shoot a 29 - 30" draw lenght.



Amen brother!  I have customers that say "it's comfortable" or "it's what I'm used to".  Just because it's comfortable doesn't mean it's right.  It's amazing how many people I see come in the store with 1"-2" long DL's.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 29, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> You know it big guy!
> 
> Hung another set over two loaded white oaks yesterday.  In the same tree where 5 were taken 2 years ago, the last time these oaks made.  It could be a break out year!  Last year with a new born I still managed to take 2 - 9 points and 6 does!



Then........I wanna come hunt with you!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 29, 2010)

*Anytime*

You two know how to get me if you need to...  I will offer anything I have for the team!  I just wish I could fit into Byron's bags for the trip he's going on!

If you come east, the only thing I can promise is we might see deer, but we will have fun!  Only a couple of hours from where you two are.  

Dang it!  I just remembered...I need to buy that $295 out of state license...


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sure hoyts happy to have someone as humble as you.


----------



## smoked_em! (Aug 31, 2010)

mathews solo cam "catch us if you can" switchback xt three blade 100 grain muzzy's shoot what you believe in men!


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't the correct draw lenght be had by measuring arm span across the chest tip to tip on the middle fingers and divide that number by 2.5? 

Example, mine is 71/2.5= 28.40


----------



## secondseason (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't read past the first sentence....I can say with great confidence that you are wrong....about whatever you said.


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 31, 2010)

smoked_em! said:


> mathews solo cam "catch us if you can" switchback xt three blade 100 grain muzzy's shoot what you believe in men!



PSE has already caught and passed Matthews.


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 31, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> Can't the correct draw lenght be had by measuring arm span across the chest tip to tip on the middle fingers and divide that number by 2.5?
> 
> Example, mine is 71/2.5= 28.40



Thats a close estimate, you need to draw to be sure


----------



## watermedic (Aug 31, 2010)

wingspan/2.5 is not a definite. It is still best to draw an actual bow to make sure.

Chuck


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad you clarified, cause I always thought you shot a PSE.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 31, 2010)

watermedic said:


> wingspan/2.5 is not a definite. It is still best to draw an actual bow to make sure.
> 
> Chuck





Please explain this. I was told and read that wing span / 2.5 is your draw lenght. Is this not correct?? If not, how does one determine their draw length? Are you saying whatever the the distance you draw is?


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 1, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> Please explain this. I was told and read that wing span / 2.5 is your draw lenght. Is this not correct?? If not, how does one determine their draw length? Are you saying whatever the the distance you draw is?



He is just saying that the wingspan method isn't the most accurate. The best way is have someone measure you with a bow and a marked arrow......at least that is how I do it...


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 1, 2010)

my god this is the dumbest thread ever started, and i wish i could get back the 1 minute i wasted reading the original post!


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 1, 2010)

Why do  ALL the pros shoot a Matthews? because there the best !!!!Just man up and tell the truth your wife said no you cant spend that much $$$$$$$$ on a matthews so you had to  buy a hoyt or pse.. I have owned both brands . But  nothing shoots or comes close to my z7 matthews. catch me If you can ! I was cocky and all full of myself when I was in my 30's..I will bet at 10 to 1 odds he Is In his 30's.. Give the guy a break It's hard to humble when you know It all  lol..


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 1, 2010)

Tennessee Buck said:


> Why do ALL the pros shoot a Matthews? because there the best !!!!Just man up and tell the truth your wife said no you cant spend that much $$$$$$$$ on a matthews so you had to buy a hoyt or pse.. I have owned both brands . But nothing shoots or comes close to my z7 matthews. catch me If you can ! I was cocky and all full of myself when I was in my 30's..I will bet at 10 to 1 odds he Is In his 30's.. Give the guy a break It's hard to humble when you know It all lol..


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tennessee Buck said:


> Why do  ALL the pros shoot a Matthews? because there the best !!!!Just man up and tell the truth your wife said no you cant spend that much $$$$$$$$ on a matthews so you had to  buy a hoyt or pse.. I have owned both brands . But  nothing shoots or comes close to my z7 matthews. catch me If you can ! I was cocky and all full of myself when I was in my 30's..I will bet at 10 to 1 odds he Is In his 30's.. Give the guy a break It's hard to humble when you know It all  lol..



Somebody ain't payin attention......


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 1, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> he is just saying that the wingspan method isn't the most accurate. The best way is have someone measure you with a bow and a marked arrow......at least that is how i do it...





10-4


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 1, 2010)

All the pros shoot matthews because Mattews pays them to shoot them and gives them free bows. Heck I shoot a PSE but if Matthews, Hoyt, Bear, Elite, Athens or any other bow company out there paid me to shoot their bow and gave me free ones, I would shoot theirs too, and talk about how good it was. 

But catch you if I can? I have seen a PSE Omen shoot over 400 fps, so I think you've been caught and passed


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 1, 2010)

I think a lot of you understood the point of the post. I think some of you have taken it waaaay to seriously. But nothing is more fun than a good arguement! LOL


----------



## Razorback (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you know when deer season is getting close???

































By all the pot stirring & excitable hunters needing to be in the woods come opening day and opening day be weeks out!!!!!!!!!!!1


Razor


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Very well articulated.  I shoot hoyt only because my mathews limb cracked at full draw at a local archery shop.  Thats not to say that mathews isn't a good bow.  I understand that hoyt bows are dryfired over 100 times before sold and that was my reason for buying.  We all have an ethical responsibility for clean quick kills.  That means sharp blades and reliable shot placement.  I don't understand why you don't buy arrows made in Korea or Mexico.  I drive a BMW and wear Walmart cloths, all made overseas.  I think we all want the best, however we can't always afford the best.  Sometime we have to scrap up a little change just to get in the game.  I'm proud of the guys who can take a hand me down bow, tune it up right and be successful over and over again.  You were right about one thing.  Just because it works for you don't mean it works for everyone.  You may have an eye dominance issue or something.  So be careful how you give your oppinion.  Let the pros give professional advice and novice like myself give advice like, "hunt near apples" "wear warm cloths" and "never wear cologne in the stand".   We're all students of the game, so listen well and learn well.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Big you are a bow hunting Guru.  My sensay.  Command me as you will my lord.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 1, 2010)

100hunter said:


> Big you are a bow hunting Guru.  My sensay.  Command me as you will my lord.




Ah, go easy on my contest partner now....he was being sarcastic......
How is your partner's black Bear Attack shooting? You get him ready to go?


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Sep 2, 2010)

I got your sarcasm and I see where you were going with it.  I shoot a 6 yr old Bowtech Patriot.  No name sites from Sportsmans Guide, a hunters peep with the elastic tube,  Wal-mart arrows and Ive had my release so long and the paint is worn off so bad, I dont remember what kind it is.  My draw length is a half inch too long and sometimes I open 1 eye and sometimes both.  I got to practice some today after being in a cast for the last 3 years and I was still able to put 5 shots in a 3" circle at 35 yds.  Its not what you shoot but how you shoot what you have.  I by no means have one of the fastest, prettiest set ups in the woods but Im willing to bet that by 10:30 opening morning,  Ill have a gut pile in the woods.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nerf Warrior said:


> I got your sarcasm and I see where you were going with it.  I shoot a 6 yr old Bowtech Patriot.  No name sites from Sportsmans Guide, a hunters peep with the elastic tube,  Wal-mart arrows and Ive had my release so long and the paint is worn off so bad, I dont remember what kind it is.  My draw length is a half inch too long and sometimes I open 1 eye and sometimes both.  I got to practice some today after being in a cast for the last 3 years and I was still able to put 5 shots in a 3" circle at 35 yds.  Its not what you shoot but how you shoot what you have.  I by no means have one of the fastest, prettiest set ups in the woods but Im willing to bet that by 10:30 opening morning,  Ill have a gut pile in the woods.



I'm guessing there's some sarcasam in your post to, or at least I hope there is. If you can shoot that good after a 3 yr layoff, you need to be on a plane to Vegas in February.....there's some big money waiting on you....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess you can get a bad bow out of any of them because I've owned Mathews, Hoyt, High Country and Browning bows. The only limbs I've ever had crack were on a Hoyt Cybertec. I came home from the store with the Browning Mantis and after 25 shots, it blew up in my hands and left a nice lump the size of a golfball on my left wrist.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 2, 2010)

Last year I shot a deer with a Darton CPS single cam, I shot one with a Bow Madness XL, and several with a Hoyt V-Tech. I even shot one deer with SouthGaHunter's Bowtech Ally! Regardless of what some think, I love all bows. I do think Parker builds the best. However every Nov. I am on the edge of my seat waiting for all the new stuff to come out! I go shoot them all.


----------



## Mcgaughey5 (Sep 2, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> You know it big guy!
> 
> Hung another set over two loaded white oaks yesterday.  In the same tree where 5 were taken 2 years ago, the last time these oaks made.  It could be a break out year!  Last year with a new born I still managed to take 2 - 9 points and 6 does!



Sounds like a killin spot!  It doesn't matter what equipment you use if you cant get close enought to kill one. Good woodsmanship and knowing what the deer are doing is so much more important that having the best equipment!!


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Sep 2, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> I'm guessing there's some sarcasam in your post to, or at least I hope there is. If you can shoot that good after a 3 yr layoff, you need to be on a plane to Vegas in February.....there's some big money waiting on you....



No sarcasm intended.  5 arrows in 3" leaves alot of room.  Ive shot competition since I was a kid and Im pushin 50 now.  Thats not a real good group for competition, but I will take it anyday for huntin.. This thread was just about, dont get so wrapped up in speed, or particular arrows, sites, releases etc.. It doesnt matter what you use, get comfortable , practice and be proficient.  Killed a couple of deer with my Bear Kodiac recurve and Bear razorheads before I ever new what a compound was.  That bear whitetail hunter, Beason sites, aluminum arrows and a strap tab release I got later was the greatest set up since sliced bread.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Last year he couldn't hit a 46 inch big screen, now he's sticking golf balls.  We still have a long way to go.  He stinks at scouting, stand placement, scent control, and identification.  Overall I give him about a three.  Haven't killed but one deer in three yrs, and that was a forty pound fawn.  Wish me luck


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 3, 2010)

100hunter said:


> Last year he couldn't hit a 46 inch big screen, now he's sticking golf balls.  We still have a long way to go.  He stinks at scouting, stand placement, scent control, and identification.  Overall I give him about a three.  Haven't killed but one deer in three yrs, and that was a forty pound fawn.  Wish me luck



You will get him straightened out, I know it! He's got a decent setup now, so hang in there!


----------



## rta47 (Sep 3, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> Great post! I learned a long time ago on here that I don't know nothing about bowhunting. So I quit giving advice unless I get PM'ed for it. I do however enjoy reading some of the advice handed out by the experts here.


Same here bro!


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2010)

Due to a few recent threads, I thought this could use a good bumping.


----------



## Disciple1st (Dec 9, 2010)

Martin,Easton,Magnus,Scott,Apache,Octane,Bowjax....

Alot shorter post with the same result dead deer....


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Dec 9, 2010)

threads like this are the reason so many people won't be apart of forums.  i don't know you and you don't know me, and as long as you think you are the know it all that you seem to think you are it will stay that way.  i could care less what you think of any bow, arrow or broad head  that is on the market.  no matter what your experiences are with archery equipment if you think that they only fail because of user error, then that shows just how useless you opinion really is.  i wish moderators would just delete threads like this because that are useless, pointless, and most of all unneeded.  people read forums because they are looking for help with something or are wanting to share with people that do and like the same things as they do.  NOT to be told by some half wit, that thinks the world of bow hunting revolves around him and his worthless opinion, that the equipment he or she is using is not good enough because you say so.  so to who ever started this thread keep it to yourself i don't care what you use or what you think of what i use, and please reply to this cause this will be the last thread of this type i ever look at so your reply will fall on my deaf ears.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2010)

Matt, 

You should re-read the OP, along with some of the responses. Sarcasm at its best...

Its all good


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 9, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> Matt,
> 
> You should re-read the OP, along with some of the responses. Sarcasm at its best...
> 
> Its all good



He won't read it, cause it's the last thread of this type he will ever look at. He obviously missed the purpose of the thread by not going any further than the Byron's first post, like so many others. The reply he made makes it clear that is too busy for any playtime...lol

And by the way, my PSE is SOOOOOOO much better than your Bowtech.....


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## death-from-above (Dec 9, 2010)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> threads like this are the reason so many people won't be apart of forums.  i don't know you and you don't know me, and as long as you think you are the know it all that you seem to think you are it will stay that way.  i could care less what you think of any bow, arrow or broad head  that is on the market.  no matter what your experiences are with archery equipment if you think that they only fail because of user error, then that shows just how useless you opinion really is.  i wish moderators would just delete threads like this because that are useless, pointless, and most of all unneeded.  people read forums because they are looking for help with something or are wanting to share with people that do and like the same things as they do.  NOT to be told by some half wit, that thinks the world of bow hunting revolves around him and his worthless opinion, that the equipment he or she is using is not good enough because you say so.  so to who ever started this thread keep it to yourself i don't care what you use or what you think of what i use, and please reply to this cause this will be the last thread of this type i ever look at so your reply will fall on my deaf ears.



Grow up !!!  And by the way HOYT is the BEST.  Oh , I am sorry , I forgot that you were not going to read these threads anymore.


----------



## dobenator (Dec 9, 2010)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> threads like this are the reason so many people won't be apart of forums.  i don't know you and you don't know me, and as long as you think you are the know it all that you seem to think you are it will stay that way.  i could care less what you think of any bow, arrow or broad head  that is on the market.  no matter what your experiences are with archery equipment if you think that they only fail because of user error, then that shows just how useless you opinion really is.  i wish moderators would just delete threads like this because that are useless, pointless, and most of all unneeded.  people read forums because they are looking for help with something or are wanting to share with people that do and like the same things as they do.  NOT to be told by some half wit, that thinks the world of bow hunting revolves around him and his worthless opinion, that the equipment he or she is using is not good enough because you say so.  so to who ever started this thread keep it to yourself i don't care what you use or what you think of what i use, and please reply to this cause this will be the last thread of this type i ever look at so your reply will fall on my deaf ears.




If you dont like the post, just dont read it and move on. You seem like you just want to argue about something. The man was just stating his opinion and in a sarcastic way. Toughen that skin a little or you will be complaining about alot more posts on here. 
  How are you gonna not look at any more posts like this if you dont look at them first to determine you dont want to look at them??? Just askin!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Dec 9, 2010)

I understood Bigs sarcasm and liked his post,but I am different, everywhere I go people say "Boy You Ain't Right". And my Martin Firecat is better than all of yall's stuff!!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say I know IT ALL, but when it comes to archery equipment, I'm pretty sharp. My post was tounge in cheek, sarcastic, kinda making fun of the opinions I read on this and other forums. Lighten up dude. Plus there is an amazing amount you can learn if you do listen to those who have more experince than you. That is why I like to talk to old rich people!


----------



## Disciple1st (Dec 10, 2010)

*X2*

I've got a new silencer on order....




RangerJ said:


> I understood Bigs sarcasm and liked his post,but I am different, everywhere I go people say "Boy You Ain't Right". And my Martin Firecat is better than all of yall's stuff!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Disciple1st said:


> I've got a new silencer on order....



Does this mean I am too loud, and need a silencer?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought I would bump this thread in honor of Bowhunter Matt.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 23, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I thought I would bump this thread in honor of Bowhunter Matt.





troublemaker.....lololololololololololol


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Mar 24, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I thought I would bump this thread in honor of Bowhunter Matt.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude, you sure do got a long opinion. Too long for me. All that typing just to say that you like a couple products. 

My opinion: "I've had years of success and believe in Mathews (got my old MQ1) and Muzzy broadheads. What do y'all think".

Just a few words can say more than many... my opinion.


----------



## cookie1969 (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, you have to feel better after that post...you had way too much held deep inside for too long.I switched to a hoyt last year...amazing.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually had a guy in a bow shop tell me that if I wanted to speed up the arrow, then he could lengthen my draw length .. This would get the arrow shooting faster by staying on the string longer.......... What is wrong with some of these employees... That is EXACTLY why I started to learn about bows and proper set up !!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 29, 2012)

Umm I had to edit some of my thoughts and opinions. It's kinda funny......
Dedicated to Bowhuntermatt


----------



## nock'em dead (Jul 30, 2012)

Got to say that I'm glad to see someone  of some of the bow pushers & know-it-alls!  PRACTICE MAKES A BOW SHOOT GOOD. Now, I know it has to be set-up properly to a point.  Want some opinions for the post?

For Bowhunting-

300 fps+ - waste of time

Most all bows 15 years old & newer - shoot great(if you can)

drop-away rests - best improvement of all

Best Broadhead - the one that goes through the vitals

Bows that are good for shooting deer 30-65yds are for the folks who can't get any closer.

Oh, did I mention?  My matthews Q2 is the best! 

Everybody remember to have fun this deer season!


----------



## BeanTrain (Jul 30, 2012)

All of yalls bows are crap. Your arrows are junk and you wouldn't know a decent broadhead if it hit you in the butt.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 30, 2012)

i agree with most of your post but you forgot to talk about how good a poyt shoots


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> threads like this are the reason so many people won't be apart of forums.  i don't know you and you don't know me, and as long as you think you are the know it all that you seem to think you are it will stay that way.  i could care less what you think of any bow, arrow or broad head  that is on the market.  no matter what your experiences are with archery equipment if you think that they only fail because of user error, then that shows just how useless you opinion really is.  i wish moderators would just delete threads like this because that are useless, pointless, and most of all unneeded.  people read forums because they are looking for help with something or are wanting to share with people that do and like the same things as they do.  NOT to be told by some half wit, that thinks the world of bow hunting revolves around him and his worthless opinion, that the equipment he or she is using is not good enough because you say so.  so to who ever started this thread keep it to yourself i don't care what you use or what you think of what i use, and please reply to this cause this will be the last thread of this type i ever look at so your reply will fall on my deaf ears.


blah blah blah is what i heard from you this guy know stuff not that i agree on every word in his post but he makes a good point


----------



## Mudfeather (Jul 30, 2012)

Longbows/either made by me or Howard Hill Co...cam(aint got one).Cedar arrows cause God grows them and I finish them..Zwickey broadheads filed and sharpend by me..Stays open all the time..lol...= a mimimum amount of techno mess needed by me to kill enough stuff to satisfy the need within...


----------



## Mudfeather (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh btw...Release...my fingers God put on the end of my hand...lol


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure what this thread is so why not

Hoyt and elite shooters like to make sure you know what you did wrong, why you did it, and of course why a Hoyt/ Elite would fix that.  (the most cocky shooters)

Bowtech and Mathews shooter look down at the "others" while most of them can only name 2 bow companies besides what they shoot.

Pse shooters Will make sure you know that their bow is faster than yours. And are generally a little cockier than the average shooter but still nothing compared to a Hoyt/Elite shooter.

Darton,Athens and Bear shooters
Don't talk much but are generally very good shooters who will put you in your place in a hurry.

Pearson, New Breed and Maitland shooters are some of the better shots but will make you look at there bow and tell you everything good about them until you are right on the breaking point of running your head into a tree. 

Obsession shooters: [cockiness of a hoyt/elite]  [ talk your ear off like Pearson newbreed and Maitland] [make sure you know how fast there bow is like pse ( they like to stress the fact that it has a 7in brace] [can only name one other bow company because they are comparing their bow to the said companies top bow]

Like the chinese zodiak of bows. Y'all add any companies I left out. (Martin, Strother, Parker, High Country)


----------



## savedjim (Jul 30, 2012)

Crap I thought this was the trail cam forum


----------



## robert carter (Jul 30, 2012)

Stick bow shooters can get mad and throw their bow out of the tree if they miss and then climb down and pick it up and it still works. If you throw it hard enough maybe even works...better.RC


----------



## Pete Gray (Jul 31, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Amen brother!  I have customers that say "it's comfortable" or "it's what I'm used to".  Just because it's comfortable doesn't mean it's right.  It's amazing how many people I see come in the store with 1"-2" long DL's.



Chis, I loved the way you set up my "Solo Cam" bow.. its smokin now... However, there is an issue with the arrows you ordered for me, I picked them up from Doug and really..??..Green and yellow Blazers??   I just wear dark sunglasses when I shootem.. Hurts my eyes..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

I need an opinion about which bow, arrows, release, and rest I should use....I have looked all over this forum and can't find any information........


----------



## Danno (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I got the straightest answer on this question a few years ago at an area bowshop.

Me "I'd like a Matthews Bow but I'm open to suggestions, which do you think is the best."

Him "The one YOU shoot the best. With technology as it is there is not much that separates todays bows so it's up to you" 

I walked out with a Bowtech and never looked back.


----------



## 7mmstw (Aug 4, 2012)

My opinion is " fixed blade broadheads should fly with your field points" how so? aerodynamic bullet point versus three-four blades being pushed down on by air while in flight. Sure they do have holes through them but not big enough to keep the air from pushing  down on them while in flight to the target. But hey opinions everybody has one. Aerodynamics. If this is not true then why does race cars go for streamlined designs? Have not seen a funny car look like a three-four blade muzzy burning down the track or strolling around at Daytona coming through the number four turn. My opinion.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 4, 2012)

7mmstw said:


> My opinion is " fixed blade broadheads should fly with your field points" how so? aerodynamic bullet point versus three-four blades being pushed down on by air while in flight. Sure they do have holes through them but not big enough to keep the air from pushing  down on them while in flight to the target. But hey opinions everybody has one. Aerodynamics. If this is not true then why does race cars go for streamlined designs? Have not seen a funny car look like a three-four blade muzzy burning down the track or strolling around at Daytona coming through the number four turn. My opinion.



If your broadheads don't have the same point of impact as your field points, you're quitting too soon in your preparation.
Fighter jets have wings and go pretty straight and fast.


----------



## 7mmstw (Aug 4, 2012)

what does this fighter jet do with out a man holding a stick to control it? barrel rolls out of control to the ground?


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 4, 2012)

What does a funny car do without a driver holding the steering wheel?


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 6, 2012)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> What does a funny car do without a driver holding the steering wheel?



Loses......


----------

